# Vivaldi - Camerata Romana, Eugen Duvier – L'estro Armonico



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For our first Tuesday Blog after our Summer break, I have prepared a Cover2Cover post of Vivaldi’s complete L’estro armónico.

L'estro armonico (The Harmonic Inspiration) is a set of 12 concertos for stringed instruments first published in Amsterdam in 1711. L'estro armonico was his first collection of Vivaldi concertos appearing in print.

Each concerto was printed in eight parts: four violins, two violas, cello and continuo. The continuo part was printed as a figured bass for violone and harpsichord. The concertos belong to the _concerto a 7_ format, that is: for each concerto there are seven independent parts.

In each consecutive group of three concertos, the first is a concerto for four violins, the second for two violins, and the third a solo violin concerto. The cello gets solistic passages in several of the concertos for four and two violins, so that a few of the concertos conform to the traditional Roman concerto grosso format where a concertino of two violins and cello plays in contrast to a string orchestra.

The performances are from the early days of digital recording, when the Point Classics label issued a good number of decent performances at budget price – more on that and conductor Alfred Schotz in a montage in October.

The recordings have been oft reissued, either as two separate CDs or as a 2 CD set. The senond CD (concerti 8-12) adds a concerto from La Stravaganza (op. 4, no. 2) as filler.

Happy Listening!

*Antonio VIVALDI (1678-1741)*

_L'estro armonico_, 12 concertos for 1-4 solo instruments, strings and continuo, Op. 3 (1711)










(DISK 1)

No.1 in D for 4 Violins and Cello (in 1st movement only), RV549

No.2 in G- for 2 Violins and Cello, RV578

No.3 in G for Violin, RV310

No.4 in E- for 4 Violins, RV550

No.5 in A, Double Violin Concerto, RV519

No.6 in A- for Violin, RV356

No.7 in F for 4 Violins and Cello, RV567



Classical Gallery – CLG 7108

Discogs - Camerata Romana, Eugen Duvier, Antonio Vivaldi - L'Estro Armonico. Op.3 Nos. 1-7

_YouTube_ - https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nnvJN5KUYtqRKnnRyX0xwSR8NTXCVT4CI










(DISK 2)

No.8 in A-, Double Concerto, RV522,

No.9 in D for Violin, RV230

No.10 in B- for 4 Violins and Cello, RV580

No.11 in D- for 2 Violins and Cello, RV565

No.12 in E for Violin Concerto, RV265



BONUS - "La Stravaganza" ( Op. 4 No. 2 ) Concerto in E-Flat RV 279



Classical Gallery – CLG 7109

Discogs - Camerata Romana, Eugen Duvier, Antonio Vivaldi - L'Estro Armonico Op.3 Nos. 8-12. Violin Concertos Op.4/2

_YouTube_ - https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kVNkzK_g39b8hdhVr0N73VbFQO3kdeDzw

Camarata Romana

Eugen Driver, conducting

_Internet Archive_ - https://archive.org/details/01-c-2-c-44a-vivaldi-concertos-op.


----------

